
Ask HN: Who's Coming to YC Startup School? - atroyn
Invitations now seem to have gone out.<p>Who else is coming? Care to share what you&#x27;re working on, and what you&#x27;re hoping to get out of the conference?
======
wwalser
I'll be there. I'm working on customer feedback and data triage automation[1].
Customers install our tool and it handles collecting customer feedback then
creates relevant "buckets" to drop feedback into. Those buckets can
automatically forward the feedback to relevant parties within the company,
follow up with the customer in a customized way and of course the analytics
are often use to drive product backlogs. We're fairly early stage, getting
rolling on marketing and trying to find our first non-affiliated customers.

Excited to attend a YC event. I've been aware of the PG/YC/HN scene since
Paul's initial visit to MIT that spawned YC but this is my first time
attending something in person.

1\. [https://www.askinline.com](https://www.askinline.com)

------
Nora_Kelleher
If you haven't already, share your info at the link below! We're compiling
info that will help each person get a (targeted) jumpstart on networking
before the event.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_XBluxMxSbl4h6vY3qa7...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_XBluxMxSbl4h6vY3qa7cU9xnFEe4IvkMWHiTopV_xk/edit?usp=sharing)

------
gramakri
I will be there. We are working on Cloudron. It is a platform for self-hosting
web apps [1]. I am hoping to network with people who have similar interests
(i.e self-hosting). It's my first Startup School, so I am quite excited.

1\. [https://cloudron.io](https://cloudron.io)

